
The truth about the Hillary Clinton Google conspiracy theory – Jun. 10, 2016 - pkaeding
http://money.cnn.com/2016/06/10/technology/hillary-clinton-google-search-results/
======
ezragoldman
It's not that "she's not a criminal" (the argument if this CNN report) that
they don't autocorrect, it's that Google doesn't autocomplete "cri" to anyone-
even Charles Manson or Al Capone- to "avoid disparaging a person's name". This
is actually what they quote Google as saying in the next sentence. CNN is
taking their argument one assumption too far, which is not what Google said.
Typical media bias and spin. I'm actually more disappointed in CNN than
Google's response, which seems quite reasonable. See below:

"The examples that SourceFed chose are __factually incorrect __. Hillary
Clinton has not been charged with a crime. She has not been indicted. Google
(GOOGL, Tech30) knows this, and its algorithm actually filters out inaccurate
information in autocomplete.

"Our autocomplete algorithm will not show a predicted query that is offensive
or disparaging when displayed in conjunction with a person's name," a Google
spokeswoman said. "Google autocomplete does not favor any candidate or cause.
Claims to the contrary simply misunderstand how autocomplete works."

------
chvid
I like this one:

"Google understands humans better than we understand ourselves," Rhea told
CNNMoney.

~~~
Piskvorrr
That is just a practical application of the old adage "a person may be
unpredictable, but a large group of people is woefully predictable."
Statistics from Big Data are, again, confirming that strong, completely
independent thinking and decision-making is an illusion.

